# Collections on Fire - merged thread



## Rosemary (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm sorry if this question has been asked before, but on my old Kindle I was able to set up 'collections' to separate my books.  I only had two -- Books Read and Books to be Read -- real simple.

Is there a way to set up collections or some way of organizing my books on my Kindle Fire HD?

Again, I'm so sorry if this is a question that has been asked a million times, but I haven't been on here in a long time.  

Thanks,
Rosemary


----------



## sheilaladd (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi,

I'm trying to organise my books on my new Kindle Fire HD
Last year I got the Kindle Touch and was able to organise the books into groups.
I cant find anything similar on my Fire.
Does anyone use an App that works well to organise my books by subject?

many thanks


----------



## sheilaladd (Dec 27, 2011)

Hmmm.....I just asked a similar questions in the Apps area.
I'm wondering if I'm missing something on the fire setup, the Touch that I got last year enabled book sorting on the home page and was really easy.
I'm hoping we both get a reply to help


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Nope.... no collections for the Fire (or the android app, or the iOS app).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As Tracey says, there is no ability to set up collections on the Fire or in the Android or iOS apps.  There are a couple of apps available in the Amazon Appstore that allow you to import all the books on your Fire, set up collections and open the books to read from within the app.  However, you give up the ability to have the Kindle app remember your last location and sync between devices (or even within the Fire's Kindle app) and various other capabilities of the native app.  I'll find a link to the discussion and post here.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

merged a couple of similar threads about collections (or their lack) on the Fire. Here are a couple of apps.

 

Honestly, neither one has great reviews, the first averages about 2½ * and the second 3*. And they both cost '$2.99. As Betsy says, the main thing is that you trade off the book syncing. . . for me, that's a deal breaker.


----------



## sheilaladd (Dec 27, 2011)

well thanks for the replies.
Shame that there isn't a better app 
Maybe I Will wait and see if a better one becomes available.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Ann, I had to have dinner.  

In the last few days, I've read the same book on my Fire, my iPad, my Touch and my Paperwhite.  I literally have picked up whichever Kindle is closest at hand and started reading.  And the Kindle always knew where my place was. How cool is that? Not giving that up...for me, it's the absolute best feature of the Kindle after the ability to carry a zillion books with me wherever I go.  

I solve the collections part on the Kindles that don't support collections by having a limited number of books on the device and leaving the rest on other Kindles or the cloud/archive.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Ann, I had to have dinner.
> 
> In the last few days, I've read the same book on my Fire, my iPad, my Touch and my Paperwhite. I literally have picked up whichever Kindle is closest at hand and started reading. And the Kindle always knew where my place was. How cool is that? Not giving that up...for me, it's the absolute best feature of the Kindle after the ability to carry a zillion books with me wherever I go.
> 
> ...


Me too.

I also use Kindle for PC. . .not for reading, at all, but for collecting. Not that I do that much collecting anyway, as it turns out.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Me too.
> 
> I also use Kindle for PC. . .not for reading, at all, but for collecting. Not that I do that much collecting anyway, as it turns out.


I"ve actually only started using the collections on the Mac app - I have collections per kid and the boyfriend so I can track what I need to send where.... I really need to get in the habit of sending EVERYTHING there first, then sending it to my iPad.

Oh except I bought a book a couple of weeks ago that will not work on the desktop version - Diary of a Wimpy Kid - but a friend bought it and could not send it to her eInk devices, but could to her desktop, iPod and Fire. It was bizarre..... (mine would go to all the devices - iPad, Touch, eInk and Android - except the desktop)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Oh except I bought a book a couple of weeks ago that will not work on the desktop version - Diary of a Wimpy Kid - but a friend bought it and could not send it to her eInk devices, but could to her desktop, iPod and Fire. It was bizarre..... (mine would go to all the devices - iPad, Touch, eInk and Android - except the desktop)


There was a comment about this in the Kindle Deal of the Day thread. . . .apparently it has to do with some specialized formatting that isn't available on eInk devices, even the new ones. But it works on tablets and the cloud reader.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There was a comment about this in the Kindle Deal of the Day thread. . . .apparently it has to do with some specialized formatting that isn't available on eInk devices, even the new ones. But it works on tablets and the cloud reader.


See, that is just strange.

I can send it to the Kindle Keyboard, and the non-Touch one, the iPad and the Nabi.

I don't have cloud set up....

ETA: And I was going to return it and never did.... and now it sits there and I can't get it into Calibre.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Oh except I bought a book a couple of weeks ago that will not work on the desktop version - Diary of a Wimpy Kid - but a friend bought it and could not send it to her eInk devices, but could to her desktop, iPod and Fire. It was bizarre..... (mine would go to all the devices - iPad, Touch, eInk and Android - except the desktop)





Ann in Arlington said:


> There was a comment about this in the Kindle Deal of the Day thread. . . .apparently it has to do with some specialized formatting that isn't available on eInk devices, even the new ones. But it works on tablets and the cloud reader.


I think this is more like the problem another member had that a book she had downloaded earlier no longer worked on her eInk Kindle. There was some issue with the book's settings on Amazon. I just looked at Diary of a Wimpy Kid and I can download it to my PW and my basic K4, but not to my Touch, K1 or the Fires or apps that are on the account. I would report it to Amazon, and, if you can contact the author, to the author. The timing is about right--there were apparently multiple instances of this problem then. I think Amazon's database must have been affected by solar flares or something. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think this is more like the problem another member had that a book she had downloaded earlier no longer worked on her eInk Kindle. There was some issue with the book's settings on Amazon. I just looked at Diary of a Wimpy Kid and I can download it to my PW and my basic K4, but not to my Touch, K1 or the Fires or apps that are on the account. I would report it to Amazon, and, if you can contact the author, to the author. The timing is about right--there were apparently multiple instances of this problem then. I think Amazon's database must have been affected by solar flares or something.
> 
> Betsy


Ah! Maybe.

There do seem to be two issues:

In one case, the books were restricted, apparently _by mistake_, and people who'd bought them previously, suddenly couldn't download them to all their devices, though they'd been able to before. And anyone who tried to purchase could only read them with the cloud reader. This was first noticed on some regular books -- nothing special, just fiction.

In the other case, it's apparently on purpose because of the artwork or something. This was noticed on a kid's book that had pictures.

In either case, I'd use the feedback link on the product page and express my disappointment that the book isn't available for all my devices. If it's a publisher decision, presumably Amazon will share. And if it's something gone wrong, that will alert them that it needs fixing.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks - I will go report it. It is strange that not everyone can download it to the same type of devices!!

I need a post-it - must go pick the kids up from the library first.


----------

